# Brandungstunke



## offense80 (13. Oktober 2009)

Hat jemand vielleicht schon mal die Plattfisch- oder Dorschtunke von Angelcenter Martins ausprobiert? Die soll selbst entworfen bzw. entwickelt worden,und sehr fängig sein. Bis jetzt stehe ich solchen Sachen eher skeptisch gegenüber, aber ich lasse mich gern eines besseren belehren. Wie wird die eingesetzt, was ist zu beachten und ist ein damit präparierter Wattwurm wiklich fängiger als ein "natürlicher" Wattwurm?


----------



## Klaus S. (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungstunke*

Stinkt wie hulle und taugt nichts... kenne die von Martins zwar nicht aber nach Rosen wird die auch nicht duften :m

<---- Schau mal unter meinen Namen #h


----------



## isfischer (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungstunke*

wir spritzen als tunke meistens lebertan in die wattwuermer, ist recht faengig, kauf dir lieber lebertran ist billiger, und geht gut auf dorsch, wenn du auf platten gehen willst, zieh mal nen schrimp auf den haken, funzt super!

gruss
oli


----------



## offense80 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungstunke*

Werde ich glatt mal ausprobieren mit dem Lebertran bzw dem Shrimp.....danke für den Tip :m


----------



## baltic25 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungstunke*

Hallo

vergiss den Quatsch mit dem tunken...ist nur Sauerei und du stinkst noch Tage später:c......und es bringt eh nichts...

Gruß
Baltic25


----------



## Tino (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungstunke*



icefischer schrieb:


> wir spritzen als tunke meistens lebertan in die wattwuermer, ist recht faengig, kauf dir lieber lebertran ist billiger, und geht gut auf dorsch, wenn du auf platten gehen willst, zieh mal nen schrimp auf den haken, funzt super!
> 
> gruss
> oli




Das kann ich bestätigen.Aber getunkt nicht gespritzt.
Ich habe ein Rezept nachgemacht das inner Angelzeitschrift war.
Lebertran mit Wattwurmöl und Heringsöl.
Hat gut funktioniert.

Was noch der Bringer ist:
Cocktail aus Miesmuschel und Wattwurm für Dorsch
(ist nicht solche Sauerei wie Tunke)
Miesmuschel pur oder mit Shrimp auf Platten


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungstunke*



offense80 schrieb:


> Werde ich glatt mal ausprobieren mit dem Lebertran bzw dem Shrimp.....danke für den Tip :m


 

Kann ich bestätigen.Ich bin zwar nicht der große Brandungsangler,aber die paar male,die ich los war, habe ich mir lebertran aus der Apotheke geholt.kostet 1€, und hat bei mir gut funktioniert.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungstunke*

Nur noch die Frage ob jemand den Test gemacht hat, Tunke vs. Natur, sprich 2 Ruten mit je 2 Haken, davon je ein Watti getunkt o.Ä., und dass dann 100 Angeltouren testen, dann gibs den Beweis!

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## isfischer (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungstunke*

@offense, probiere es aus, und wenn du den wattwurm aufspritzt dann mit einer grosslunigen kanuele (rosa) am besten am nehren plaetzen einspritzen, somit kommt das oel aus den loechern...bin mir sicher du wirst erfolge haben!

und wenn du diese tunke benutzen solltest habe ein paar gummihandschuhe an, sonst stinkst du zum himmel, und die fische greifen dich an wenn du am strand stehst 

in diesen sinne viel spass und erfolg!

gruss
oli


----------



## isfischer (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungstunke*



Tino schrieb:


> Das kann ich bestätigen.Aber getunkt nicht gespritzt.
> Ich habe ein Rezept nachgemacht das inner Angelzeitschrift war.
> Lebertran mit Wattwurmöl und Heringsöl.
> Hat gut funktioniert.
> ...



das kann ich auch bestaetigen, mach nen netten fischbaitcoktail, muscheln, wurm und schrips auf den haken, oder nehme ein 2haken system...

gruss
oli


----------



## Marcel1409 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungstunke*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Nur noch die Frage ob jemand den Test gemacht hat, Tunke vs. Natur, ...



Das´s doch mal `ne super Idee (bis auf das es schon längst getestet wurde)!!! Stelle mich auch gerne zum Test zur Verfühgung! Speziel mit dem Herrn Experten "Tunkenhasser" |rolleyes... Wobei es auch kein Zaubermittel ist, es gibt Leute die selbst mit der Tunke nichts fangen :m...


----------



## isfischer (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungstunke*

@marcel, wie du stellst dich gerne mal zur verfuegung? sollen wir dich auf den haken ziehen, oder was? 

gruss
oli


----------



## Franky (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungstunke*

Hmm - es kommt natürlich drauf an, wie die Leutz die Tunke anwenden... Wenn man sich selbst statt sein Würmchen damit parfümiert, wird das den Fischlis ziemlich wumpe sein... :q:q:q Ich möchte dann aber nicht einer der Mitangler sein.......... :q


----------



## Klaus S. (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungstunke*



Marcel1409 schrieb:


> Stelle mich auch gerne zum Test zur Verfühgung! Speziel mit dem Herrn Experten "Tunkenhasser" |rolleyes...



Ich mag das Zeugs nicht weil das zum Himmel stinkt. Zeig mir eine Tunke die nicht stinkt und trotzdem fängig ist und man kann drüber reden. Mag es einfach nicht wenn die Finger noch 3 Tage nach den Angeln nach allen möglichen Fischlockstoffen stinken. 
Kann natürlich sein das man mit Tunke den einen oder anderen Fisch mehr fängt aber ich werde das Zeugs trotzdem nicht benutzen einfach nur weils so stinkt.

Den Lebertran sauf ich lieber selbst (soll ja stark machen) damit ich auf Wurfweite komm und spritz das Zeugs nicht lebenden Würmern in den Bauch. Das ist auch kein Tunken mehr!!!!


----------



## offense80 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungstunke*

Ich bin schon damals als AC Martins noch im Einkaufscentrum zu finden war (und Marcel noch als  ein kleiner Kaulbarsch im Laden rumlief  ) sehr gern da gewesen, weil die fachliche Beratung und die Tips von Jose´einfach top waren. Jetzt nach langen Jahren bin ich wieder sehr aktiv dabei und auch öfter im Geschäft und muß sagen, außer das Marcel nu eher ein Zander geworden ist lol, sich in Sachen Qualität und Kompetenz sich nichts verändert hat. Und da dachte ich halt, wenn Martins eine Tunke entwickelt hat, wird die schon was taugen. Vielleicht ist hier ja einer im Board der diese Tunke schon erfolgreich ausprobiert hat.


----------



## Klaus S. (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungstunke*



offense80 schrieb:


> Ich bin schon damals als AC Martins noch im Einkaufscentrum zu finden war (und Marcel noch als  ein kleiner Kaulbarsch im Laden rumlief  ) sehr gern da gewesen, weil die fachliche Beratung und die Tips von Jose´einfach top waren. Jetzt nach langen Jahren bin ich wieder sehr aktiv dabei und auch öfter im Geschäft und muß sagen, außer das Marcel nu eher ein Zander geworden ist lol, sich in Sachen Qualität und Kompetenz sich nichts verändert hat. Und da dachte ich halt, wenn Martins eine Tunke entwickelt hat, wird die schon was taugen. Vielleicht ist hier ja einer im Board der diese Tunke schon erfolgreich ausprobiert hat.



Das ist aber schön gesagt da bekommt man ja Pippi in den Augen :m


----------



## Yupii (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungstunke*

ich habe mir die Tunke aus der K & K zusammengebraut und auf einer 3-Tagestour mit der SEHO getestet.
Sie riecht zwar nicht angenehm aber funzte 100%. Test mit zwei Ruten, jeweils 1 Haken. Fänge ohne Tunke 0, mit Tunke ca. 30, davon 10 grosse Platte zum Verhaften.
Übrigens war das Gemisch in einem verschließbaren Gefäss und die Würmer darin eingetaucht, daher auch Tunke und nicht Injektion|rolleyes 
Und nächstes Mal wird Marcel`s Zeuchs ausprobiert und wenn das nicht fängig ist, trinkt er den Rest


----------



## Plitenfischer (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungstunke*

@*offense80

Hallo, ich benutze das Zeug von Martins jetzt die zweite Saison und ich bin überzeugt.
Auch sehr gut im HH Hafen auf Butt!!!
Aber die Anderen haben recht---es stinkt pervers, also schön vorsichtig.

Gruß Plitenfischer**#h*


----------



## Sleepwalker (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungstunke*

Moinsen,

also wenn mich nicht alles täuscht dann hat Marcel M. das Zeug in zusammenarbeit mit Andy R. zusammen entwickelt.
Heißt soviel wie, dass es nichts anderes sein wird wie die Tunke die in der K + K Ausgabe von Andy R. beschreiben wurde. Sie ist halt nur in einer ordentlichen Portionsgröße.
Und wenn einer sich nicht die Arbeit machen möchte den ganzen Kram zu kaufen und dann auch noch zusammen zu mischen, kann er sich auch die kleinen Portionen kaufen.
Ich musste feststellen, ich habe es sehr oft ausprobiert, dass Tunken bei schlechten Bedingungen doch fängig sein kann. 
Fazit, es muß jeder der meint es könnte etwas bringen einfach mal ausprobieren um sich ein eigenes Bild davon machen.


----------



## offense80 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungstunke*



Yupii schrieb:


> ich habe mir die Tunke aus der K & K zusammengebraut und auf einer 3-Tagestour mit der SEHO getestet.
> Sie riecht zwar nicht angenehm aber funzte 100%. Test mit zwei Ruten, jeweils 1 Haken. Fänge ohne Tunke 0, mit Tunke ca. 30, davon 10 grosse Platte zum Verhaften.
> Übrigens war das Gemisch in einem verschließbaren Gefäss und die Würmer darin eingetaucht, daher auch Tunke und nicht Injektion|rolleyes
> Und nächstes Mal wird Marcel`s Zeuchs ausprobiert und wenn das nicht fängig ist, trinkt er den Rest



Na das ist doch schon mal ein ziemlich eindeutiges Ergebnis smile. Und wenn die K&K Tunke genau die Selbe ist wie sie im AC Martins verkauft wird, würde es sich ja lohnen sie zu holen. Aber vielleicht äußert sich der Zander äääh Marcel hier ja auch nochmal, ob es die selbe Tunke ist, oder eine andere


----------



## Marcel1409 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungstunke*



offense80 schrieb:


> Na das ist doch schon mal ein ziemlich eindeutiges Ergebnis smile. Und wenn die K&K Tunke genau die Selbe ist wie sie im AC Martins verkauft wird, würde es sich ja lohnen sie zu holen. Aber vielleicht äußert sich der Zander äääh Marcel hier ja auch nochmal, ob es die selbe Tunke ist, oder eine andere



Hallo,

die Tunke basiert auf den Anfängen von Andy`s und meinen Versuchen (Kutter&Küste Rezept) und wir haben mit unzähligen Tests über 2 Jahre die Tunke weiterentwickelt...

Mein Vorschlag: Wir finden ein gemeinsamen Termin und ich und Andy stellen für die hälfte der Jungz die Tunke! Und hinterher gucken wir mal wie`s war... :g :m

Jemand Interesse!?


----------



## AndiHH (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungstunke*

Da bin ich denn mal gespannt.  Interesse hätte ich.


----------



## Klaus S. (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungstunke*

Soll die Tunke denn für Platte oder für Dorsche sein???


----------



## offense80 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungstunke*

Also wenn es zeitlich bei mir paßt, bin ich auch dabei!

P.S.  Marcel ist so gut zu seinen Köderfischen, die weigern sich den Laden zu verlassen


----------



## Marcel1409 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungstunke*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Soll die Tunke denn für Platte oder für Dorsche sein???



Gibt beides!!! Unterscheiden sich in einzelnen Inhaltsstoffen...


----------



## Marcel1409 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungstunke*



offense80 schrieb:


> Also wenn es zeitlich bei mir paßt, bin ich auch dabei!
> 
> P.S.  Marcel ist so gut zu seinen Köderfischen, die weigern sich den Laden zu verlassen


*

Jetzt* ist der Groschen gefallen :m... Hast was gefangen?!


----------



## AndiHH (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungstunke*

Nee der Michi ist leider mal wieder ohne FIsch nachhause gekommen


----------



## Klaus S. (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungstunke*

Ist das ne Tunke wie man sie kennt oder sinds Sexuallockstoffe (Ferhormone). Kann mir gut vorstellen das die Ferhormone nur in den Laichzeiten der Zielfische funktioniert. Die herkömmliche Tunke jedoch das ganze Jahr über funzen sollte... 

Wenn der Kram doch nur nicht so stinken würde :m


----------



## offense80 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungstunke*

Leider hab ich einen verloren da mir die Schnur gerissen ist, sonst war leider nichts. WanderHH hat uns den Zander ja weg gefangen grins.


----------



## sunny (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungstunke*



Marcel1409 schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag: Wir finden ein gemeinsamen Termin und ich und Andy stellen für die hälfte der Jungz die Tunke! Und hinterher gucken wir mal wie`s war... :g :m
> 
> Jemand Interesse!?



Sag wann und wo. Wenn es passt, bin ich dabei.


----------



## offense80 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungstunke*

Dann könnten wir es ja den "TunkenCup" nennen


----------



## Flutfischer (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungstunke*

Moin, Ihr Platten-Angler. 
die K&K- Hefte habe ich nicht, daher auch nicht das Rezept für die Tunkenherstellung. Könnt Ihr mir das Rezept zukommen lassen?. Oder wo kann ich die Tunke kaufen und wie heißt sie dann?.
Möchte auch mal auf Platte angeln.
Gruss Flutfischer


----------



## Peterpaul (2. November 2009)

*AW: Brandungstunke*



Flutfischer schrieb:


> Moin, Ihr Platten-Angler.
> die K&K- Hefte habe ich nicht, daher auch nicht das Rezept für die Tunkenherstellung. Könnt Ihr mir das Rezept zukommen lassen?. Oder wo kann ich die Tunke kaufen und wie heißt sie dann?.
> Möchte auch mal auf Platte angeln.
> Gruss Flutfischer



Würde das "Rezept" auch gerne haben #h

Kann das evtl. jemand hier posten?


----------



## scripophix (11. November 2009)

*AW: Brandungstunke*

Die Tunke haben wir am Wurm probiert. Ich kann es noch nicht abschließend sagen, nach dem ersten Eindruck waren ungetunkte Köder genauso fängig. Damit habe ich eigentlich nicht gerechnet. 

Ich werde es weiter versuchen. Bestimmt geht an ruhigen Tagen was...


----------



## petripohl (11. November 2009)

*AW: Brandungstunke*

Moin Moin
Habe insbesondere an ruhigen Tagen gute Erfahrung mit der Tunke gemacht.
Stinkt aber wirklich wie Hulle :v- muss hölisch aufpassen das meine Frau das Zeug nicht zwischen die Finger bekommt.... sonst gibts haue:q.
Gruß aus Hamburg#h
Malte


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (12. November 2009)

*AW: Brandungstunke*

Wir haben Samstag Vereinsbrandungsangeln. Ich werde da mal die Tunke von Martins ausprobieren und mal bericht erstatten^^


----------



## Klaus S. (12. November 2009)

*AW: Brandungstunke*

Nana... wenn das man auch erlaubt ist beim "Hegefischen".


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (13. November 2009)

*AW: Brandungstunke*

wir sehen das nicht so eng^^


----------



## Allerangler (13. November 2009)

*AW: Brandungstunke*



Peterpaul schrieb:


> Würde das "Rezept" auch gerne haben #h
> 
> Kann das evtl. jemand hier posten?


 


Würd auch gern mal nen Blick drauf werfen , evtl. sogar zusammenbrauen :q


----------

